
Sexism at Uber from female management - sethbannon
https://medium.com/@contactkeala/sexism-at-uber-from-female-management-uberstory-238874075bbb#.phg9gxz6z
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13784509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13784509)

------
justinclift
Kind of wondering if her manager was somehow feeling threatened/insecure by
the writer. Of the "she's a better engineer than me" or (sic) "she's both
prettier and smarter than me" (etc) kind of threat... and was purposely
belittling and attacking her self-esteem due to that. The old "put down"
approach. Ugh.

It's something I've seen done by insecure & mis-competitive individuals.
Normally outside the workplace.

It would seriously suck to have it coming from your workplace manager. :(

------
grizzles
Woman can be very sexist to other women. This is news apparently to a lot of
men. Exhibit A is Patti Sanger on the reality show, Millionaire Matchmaker.
She's a full blown misogynist from the Howard Stern / Trump school. When I see
that show I'm watching through splayed fingers.

------
perfmode
How is it that engineering managers are able to have such an outsized
influence on company culture?

~~~
BuuQu9hu
Because managers are part of the corporate power structure, and the corporate
power structure is the biggest determinant in the nature of internal
discourse.

Never forget that companies are people and structure. Either the people or the
structure are to blame.

